# Tadpole system being made...



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

I found someone to make the system and im trying to see what interest we have to reduce price for mutli orders..

Anyone insterested in getting a system let me know i will post price once that is made available and pictures of prototype once available. 

This is just for people to put their names down for interest only!


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

I would take one bare bones without pump and heater depending on price


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

This looks like a great idea! I must say I haven't seen anything like this one the market yet. Ya might have to count me in if the price is right Oh, well, actually I need to get breeding frogs first….


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

looks like a lot better system then what I am currently using..Would be interested in learning more.. max tads it can hold.. does it have holes in each square to allow proper filling? (im sure it does, but feel the need to make sure lol) and it really just boils down to costs.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Price is coming.. is has screen bottom and can hold 40 tads.. 

this is original manufacturer info

After frequent experimentation and in collaboration with several major growers at home and abroad has now developed a rana larvae system, which ensures that taking care of larvae you a lot easier and less time consuming. The Rana larvae system consists of an outer container which is provided with a valve so that water can be easily drained water can be collected in a bucket (large container ± 40 lt - small fry ± 20 lt) or connect to a sewer drain , 20 mm PVC connection.

The liners are loose in the system and can be if (for example the system every now and then to clean) need easily removed here, the bottom of the baking is seeing stainless steel mesh maasweidte 1 mm., This allows the water, fine dirt but not the larvae. The larvae bins are 7.5 × 5 × 8 cm., Big enough for each larva.

Water changes in the larvae system: It turns on the tap and the dirty water is discharged along with most of the dirt, there will always be some big bits remain in the system, but this is not a problem, even in nature to the larva only change the water in a rainstorm and the bulk of the dirt remain. After the dirty water can be drained the water tap off and add new water, it is advisable to get this water. Ahead of time at temperature After the system is filled, it can again be fed the larvae. One simply uses the water where one has always held rain or tap water. Larvae in his Osmosis pure water is not recommended as a larva can not in this life. We recommend to change, this one or two times a week this depends on the water quality is used and the type of feed and the amount is carried.


For years, the story that can be, for example, larvae of ventrimaculatus not kept in the same water even when they're apart, because these larvae would separate. Growth inhibitors This is only a very long story that is persistent for years but unfounded and simply not true. The ventrimaculatus sold by us are largely grown in similar systems without problems. Also in the system are all Rana larvae larvae afzonderling but in the same water.


Large system, suitable for 80 larvae
Dimensions: 100 × 50 × 12 cm. (L × D × H)
Price: € 225, -

Small system, suitable for 40 larvae
Dimensions: 55 × 50 × 12 cm. (L × D × H)
Price: € 175, -

Both systems are equipped with a separate compartment for pump and / or heating and expand with two options:
Option 1:
Immersion pump in order to keep the water quality which will benefit the water under moderate agitation (€ 20, -).
Option 2:
+ Aquarium heater thermostat to ensure that the water is always the right temperature (€ 20, -).


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm confused. Are you trying to make this system or is it already in production overseas and you will be importing it for resale?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

already over seas// please see other post to catch up. They are 400$ to get import per 20tad system.. the small

i will be replicating the 40tad system so far seems like it would be 160$ per tank


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

This thread just got confusing.

Screen bottom?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

So the actual unit cost would be $140, not $400, correct?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

It seems to me that he is trying to replicate a system already in existance, opposed to importing them at a higher cost. I also believe he's simply gauging interest before he makes an investment. Basically, from what I gather, it's a multi-sectiomed design that will use communal water. Not the best idea, in my opinion, for good husbandry practice as anything introduced to one section would be quickly distributed to all sections. Tinctorius growth inhibition (I've only seen this mentioned here, and I habe not researched it) seems like it would also cause a problem, at least within its own complex.

Edit: the way I read it, the people overseas charge $400 for their small system. He feels he can duplicate their larger system for $140.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

aspidites73 said:


> Basically, from what I gather, it's a multi-sectiomed design that will use communal water. Not the best idea, in my opinion, for good husbandry practice as anything introduced to one section would be quickly distributed to all sections. Tinctorius growth inhibition (I've only seen this mentioned here, and I habe not researched it) seems like it would also cause a problem, at least within its own complex.


Have you tried a group-raising scenario? What are you basing this opinion on? 
I wouldn't advocate keeping overly cannibalistic tads together, or mixing larvae from separate enclosures within the same water table, but I have only had good experiences with it. 
What would one tadpole from a particular clutch be exposed to that the rest of the clutch wouldn't? (Assuming clean water, foods & housing materials are used)


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Besides and growth inhibitors, I think he was speaking of *any* possible contaminants. This could range from disease to a kid reaching in with dirty fingers... If the tadpoles are in separate containers then there is less risk of a contamination problem.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dane said:


> Have you tried a group-raising scenario? What are you basing this opinion on?
> I wouldn't advocate keeping overly cannibalistic tads together, or mixing larvae from separate enclosures within the same water table, but I have only had good experiences with it.
> What would one tadpole from a particular clutch be exposed to that the rest of the clutch wouldn't? (Assuming clean water, foods & housing materials are used)


I clearly stated that I had only read here on DB about growth limiting hormones. Further, I admitted to not doing any research on the subject. My point is, Dane, we are talking about a 40 tad system. How many single clutches do you get in that range? Are you willing to devote an entire 40 tad system to each breeding pair of animals you have? You stated yourself: 
"Or mixing larvae from different enclosures". I don't see why you would need a 40 tad system considering your own admission to proper husbandry. That was, and still is my point. It is simply put, overkill. Personal experience, or not. This system is begging for cross contamination. Why even risk it? Even the most stringent of husbandry practice leaves room, with this system, for catastrophic loss.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Although I like the concept of having a pre made tadpole system, I don't think this one is the way to go. Perhaps a smaller system would be better suited for the hobby? Maybe containing 10-20 tadpoles? With a system this size, the risk would be lowered greatly even if it's still there. 

Personally, I believe there is a viable market for a product like this one, but like everything in this hobby, it must be done right with immense attention to detail and the potential problems.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

aspidites73 said:


> I clearly stated that I had only read here on DB about growth limiting hormones. Further, I admitted to not doing any research on the subject.


You stated that it was not good husbandry practice, in your opinion. I was curious as to what your opinion was formulated on.



> My point is, Dane, we are talking about a 40 tad system. How many single clutches do you get in that range? Are you willing to devote an entire 40 tad system to each breeding pair of animals you have?


Sure, I have close to 40 tads from a single pair right now, of varying ages. Easily possible with some vigorous Epipedobates or Phyllobates breeders, or even young tinc pairs. I do agree, though, that a smaller version would be more practical for the average hobbyist.



> You stated yourself:
> "Or mixing larvae from different enclosures". I don't see why you would need a 40 tad system considering your own admission to proper husbandry. That was, and still is my point. It is simply put, overkill. Personal experience, or not. This system is begging for cross contamination. Why even risk it? Even the most stringent of husbandry practice leaves room, with this system, for catastrophic loss.


How is there any room for cross contamination within the parameters I mentioned? Unless the pair/group's enclosure is compromised by an introduced pathogen between clutches. Sure, a perfectly fine scenario would be granting a separate, larger container and more water volume for each and every tadpole you have. It MAY result in healthier individuals in some instances, but they also will not need to compete for survival. I also suspect that the rate of lower quality, ultimately shorter-lived frogs morphing would be higher, and not preferable in a limited CB gene pool. I simply feel that it was a bit of a disservice, when I was newer in the hobby, that situations involving more than one tadpole per container were presented as absolutely bad, and to be avoided.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dane said:


> You stated that it was not good husbandry practice, in your opinion. I was curious as to what your opinion was formulated on.


I can definitely understand your point, Dane. Thank you for making it clearer. I still believe it is a risk that a hobbiest may be better off without. I must admit to making a huge assumption regarding clutch sizes, as I have only worked with Ranitomeya. I can not speak about Phyllobates, or Epipedobates. Something I do understand well is bacterial disease. Under your parameters, and as a seasoned keeper, I would expect you to know how to not spread pathogens. I don't believe a hobbyist would be able to state the same. If we view things through the lense of a beginner, they simply don't have the experience required to notice when subtle hints are being made by their charges. By the time they figure out there is a problem, communal water would have spread it to all (up to 40) their tadpoles. It is a very different thing to lose a single tad, find out what mistakes were made, and hopefully adjust your remaining, and individual, environments.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I really like the concept of this design. 

My first thought was that with only 2 or 3 breeding pairs of tincs, you could fill it up pretty fast. Then I thought, well you wouldn't really want to put tads from different pairs in the same container. Please do consider some smaller options. Maybe some simpler options too. The low rent version


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

frogface said:


> Please do consider some smaller options. Maybe some simpler options too. The low rent version


Low rent version, THAT is a product I would buy!


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

Kinda looks like a tackle box container for fishing lures and etc..


----------

